# HotU Craft Recipes



## Neo (Sep 16, 2004)

*BASE ITEMS * (these are turned into components used to make items)
Cw = Craft Weapon, Ca = Craft Armour
Large Bone = bone Wand (CW Dc 13) Cost 10gp

Leather Hide = Leather Patches (CA DC 11) Cost 1gp
                    Leather Armour Torso (CA DC 11) Cost 5gp
                    Leather Strings (CW DC 11) Cost 1gp
                    Sling (CW DC 12) Cost 1gp

Bolt of Cloth = Cloth Pads (CA DC 12) Cost 1gp
                    Woolen Cloth (CA DC 11) Cost 1gp

Plank of Oak Wood = Oaken Shield body (CA DC 12) Cost 3gp
                            Oaken Pole (CW DC 12) Cost 2gp
                            Oaken Crossbow Shaft (CW DC 14) Cost 10gp
                            Oaken Weapon Grip (CW DC 12) Cost 2gp
                            Club (CW DC 11) Cost 1gp

Plank of Elm Wood = Elmwood Bow Shaft (CW DC 14) Cost 5gp
                            Projectile Shaft (CW DC 11) Cost 1gp
                            Club (CW DC 11) Cost 1gp

Bar of Iron = Iron Spikes (CA DC 12) Cost 1gp
                  Helmet Pot (CA DC 12) Cost 1gp
                  Iron Bands (CA DC 10) Cost 3gp
                  Iron Spikes (CW DC 11) Cost 1gp
                  Iron Hammer Head (CW DC 13) Cost 10gp
                  Iron Chain (CW DC 12) Cost 2gp
                  Iron Orb (CW DC 12) Cost 2gp
                  Iron Bands (CW DC 10) Cost 1gp

Bar of Steel = Steel Shield Body (CA DC 15) Cost 15gp
                   Steel Plated Armour Chest (CA DC 17) Cost 25gp
                   Helmet Pot (CA DC 12) Cost 1gp
                   Steel Chain Armour Tunic (CA DC 14) Cost 5gp
                   Small Steel Blade (CW DC 12) Cost 5gp
                   Large Steel Blade (CW DC 13) Cost 10gp
                   Steel Weapon Hilt (CW DC 10) Cost 3gp
                   Steel Axe Hilt (CW DC 12) Cost 2gp

Feather = Although a component this is technically a base item as it cannot be made from any other parts.

*SPECIAL BASE ITEM* This produce finished items with no need for components.

Iron Wood Planks = Ironwood Large Shield (CA DC 22) Cost 5,100gp
                           Ironwood Small Shield (CA DC 21) Cost 5,200gp
                           Ironwood Tower Shield (CA DC 21) Cost 5,000gp
                           Ironwood Quarterstaff (CW DC 15) Cost 650gp
                           Ironwood Club (CW DC 15) Cost 650gp

Bar of Adamantine = Adamantine Full Plate (CA DC 30) Cost 2,800gp
                            Adamantine Helmet (CA DC 25) Cost 2,500gp
                            Adamantine Chainmail (Ca DC 28) Cost 1,700gp

Bar of Mithral = Mithral Shirt (CA DC 30) Cost 12,000gp
                     Mithral Chainmail (CA DC 30) Cost 12,200gp
                     Mithral Shield (CA DC 28) Cost 22,000gp

*FINISHED ITEMS* Produced by combining a small component to a large component as listed.
*WEAPONS*
Large Steel Blade + Steel Weapon Hilt
= Longsword (CW DC 15) Cost 15gp
= Katana (CW DC 17) Cost 40gp
= Bastard Sword (CW DC 17) Cost 35gp
= Greatsword (CW DC 17) Cost 50gp
= Scimitar (CW DC 15) Cost 15gp

Large Steel Blade + Oaken Pole
= Two bladed Sword (CW DC 19) Cost 100gp
= Scythe (CW DC 17) Cost 17gp
= Halberd (CW DC 17) Cost 10gp

Small Steel Blade + Steel Weapon Hilt
= Short Sword (CW DC 13) Cost 10gp
= Dagger (CW DC 12) Cost 1gp

Small Steel Blade + Oaken Weapon Hilt 
= Dagger (CW DC 12) Cost 1gp
= Kama (CW DC 15) Cost 2gp
= Kukri (Cw DC 17) Cost 8gp
= Rapier (CW DC 17) Cost 20gp

Small Steel Blade + Oaken Pole
= Spear (CW DC 13) Cost 1gp

Iron Hammer Head + Steel Weapon Hilt 
= Light Hammer (CW Dc 12) Cost 1gp
= Warhammer (CW DC 13) Cost 12gp

Iron Hammer Head + Oaken Weapon Hilt
= Light Hammer (CW DC 12) Cost 1gp
= Warhammer (CW DC 13) Cost 12gp

Steel Axe Head + Steel Weapon Hilt
= Battle Axe (CW DC 15) Cost 20gp
= Dwarven Waraxe (CW DC 17) Cost 30gp
= Great Axe (CW DC 17) Cost 40gp

Steel Axe Head + Oaken Weapon Hilt
= Hand Axe (Cw DC 13) Cost 6gp
= Throwing Axe (CW DC 13) Cost 1gp

Steel Axe Head + Oaken Pole
= double Axe (CW DC 19) Cost 30gp

Feather + Projectile Shaft
= Arrows (20) (CW DC 13) Cost 1gp
= Bolts (20) (CW DC 13) Cost 1gp

Iron Bands + Oaken Pole
= Club (CW DC 10) Cost 1gp
= Quarterstaff (CW DC 10) Cost 1gp

Leather String + Oaken Weapon Hilt
= Whip (CW DC 17) Cost 20gp

Leather String + Elmwood Bow Shaft
= Shortbow (CW DC 13) Cost 30gp
= Longbow (CW DC 15) Cost 75gp

Leather Strings + Oaken Crossbow Shaft
= Light Crossbow (CW DC 15) Cost 35gp
= Heavy Crossbow (CW DC 17) Cost 50gp

Iron Orb + Oaken Weapon Hilt
= Morningstar (CW DC 15) Cost 8gp
= Mace (CW DC 13) Cost 5gp

Iron Orb + Oaken Pole
= Dire Mace (CW DC 19) Cost 40gp

*WEAPONS, SHIELDS, HELMS & CLOTHING*
Feathers + Helmet Pot
= Paladins Helmet (CA DC 12) Cost 2gp
= Fighter Helmet (CA DC 11) Cost 2gp

Iron Spike + Leather Armour Torso
= Studded Leather Armour (CA DC 13) Cost 7gp

Iron Bands + Leather Armour Torso
= Banded Mail (CA DC 16) Cost 100gp

Iron Bands + Oaken Shield Body
= Small Shield (CA DC 11) Cost 4gp
= Large Shield (CA DC 13) Cost 25gp

Irons Bands = Steel Shield Body
= Tower Shield (CA DC 15) Cost 50gp

Leather Patches + Steel Plated Armour Chest
= Half Plate (CA DC 17) Cost 300gp
= Full Plate (CA DC 18) Cost 750gp
= Breastplate (CA DC 15) Cost 75gp
= Scale Mail (CA DC 14) Cost 50gp

Leather Patches + Steel Chain Armour Tunic
= Chainmail (CA DC 15) Cost 75gp
= splint Mail (CA Dc 16) Cost 100gp

Leather Patches + Woolled Cloth
= Padded Armour (CA DC 11) Cost 2gp
= Monks Outfit (CA DC 11) Cost 1gp
= Rogues Tunic (CA DC 11) Cost 1gp
= Bards Tunic (CA DC 11) Cost 1gp
= Sorcerors Robe (CA DC 11) Cost 1gp

Woollen Cloth Pads + Steel Plated Armour Chest
= Half Plate (CA DC 17) Cost 300gp
= Full Plate (CA DC 18) Cost 750gp
= Breastplate (CA DC 15) Cost 75gp
= Scale Mail (CA DC 14) Cost 50gp

Woollen Cloth Pads + Steel Chain Armour tunic
= Chain Shirt (CA DC 14) Cost 50gp
= Splint Mail (CA DC 16) Cost 100gp

Woollen Cloth Pads + Leather Armour Torso
= Leather Armour (CA DC 12) Cost 5gp
= Hide Armour (CA DC 13) Cost 7gp

Woollen Cloth Pads + Woollen Cloth
= Priests Robe (CA DC 12) Cost 1gp
= Woodsmans Outfit (CA DC 11) Cost 1gp
= Warriors Tunic (CA DC 11) Cost 1gp
= Wizards Robe (CA DC 12) Cost 1gp
= Palemasters Robe (CA DC 11) Cost 1gp

Iron Rings + Leather Armour Torso
= Studded Leather Armour (CA DC 13) Cost 7gp


----------

